# Annapolis, MD Jan 30, 2010



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Forecast was for 1 to 2" around the area, but we ended up with more like 6 or 7" 

I was more then happy with it being my first time out with my Jeep and new plow setup wesport

Better pics next storm. This was just with my phone camera..


----------



## toptech72 (Oct 7, 2008)

To great and mighty weather men said an inch at the most for us. Well 5 inches later it stopped. We got alot of calls from businesses that had issues with their normal contractors. Seems like most of the beer plowers were not ready for this one and that made us extra money. And hopefully some new customers.


----------



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

lets all pray they are wrong Tues night,

snow in So. Md


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Send some up to Ohio guys


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

toptech72;983132 said:


> To great and mighty weather men said an inch at the most for us. Well 5 inches later it stopped. We got alot of calls from businesses that had issues with their normal contractors. Seems like most of the beer plowers were not ready for this one and that made us extra money. And hopefully some new customers.


I hear ya Man. I am trying to work in with some smaller contracts and lots, so if you are looking for some help in the area, please let me know. My Jeep will go through anything and get in a lot of places much easier then the larger trucks can.


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

hope we get more snow in md


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

Love when a dusting turns into 5"


----------



## tmf lawn care (Oct 6, 2009)

*i need snow in nj*

send some snow up here in nj


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

this weekend coming. Better hold onto your hat! I just hope it's enough to keep me busy.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

im jealous


----------



## J.R. Services (Aug 15, 2009)

ALC-GregH;986107 said:


> this weekend coming. Better hold onto your hat! I just hope it's enough to keep me busy.


3 plowable storms in a week? What a winter!! I've heard everything from 20" to 48" for this weekend. Guess we'll see


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

J.R. Services;986212 said:


> 3 plowable storms in a week? What a winter!! I've heard everything from 20" to 48" for this weekend. Guess we'll see


Let's Hope they get this one right. I already had a problem with a major leak in my rebuilt Myers setup I just threw on. They were cool enough to ship me out a brand new pump to throw on by friday though wesport

You guys let me know if you need any help this weekend around AA county. I will do the same...

John


----------



## toptech72 (Oct 7, 2008)

Bring on the snow. We just picked up 2 car washes and a exxon station. The landscaping co that is supposed to do them has decided that 2 snowblowers and a fourwheeler with a plow isnt going to cut it.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wish we here in s.w. Mi. Would get some more snow! Please! Hey you should try some fluid film on that blade, it's a wonderful product. Looks good have fun and be safe!


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

the night before the big one . They are all saying 1 to 2 ft in md . this will be one kick a** winter.


----------

